# My new website



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys, 

My new website has just gone live (finally!); do let me know what you think of the design and content and indeed if everything works so I can let the developers know. 

Cheers and hope you like it:

www.stephenbaysted.com


----------



## Nick Harvey (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah baby!

Like it a lot Mr B. Great stuff.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks and sounds great!!

Fredrik


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! Cheques are in the post  o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Sep 28, 2011)

Already said it once but I'll say it again for good measure 


Great site mate! Looking sharp.



Patrick.,


----------



## nickhmusic (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like the site design, particularly the scrolling quotes on the homepage - they really work to bring the user in.

Awesome job!


----------

